# Leopard gecko setup



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my leopard gecko setup.I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the placement for the hygrometer probe is ok?Its the middle wire by the cool hide in the picture.Its stick on the wall right now.Im not sure if it should be on the floor like the sensor probes for the thermometers?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you don't really need one in a leo viv. They're desert vivs with a small water bowl, so shouldn't have any humidity issues to keep an eye on


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

But the humidity was at 70% when i got it,i have to have the red light on and it drops it down to 56%.So i do need it for monitoring.


----------

